# Man Shot, Killed During Traffic Stop [NH]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

*MARLBOROUGH, N.H. -- *A Hollis man charged with assaulting his mother and her husband was shot and killed by a state trooper during a traffic stop Monday morning. 
Witnesses said that the shooting occurred during a confrontation between a motorist and a state police trooper after the driver was pulled over on Route 101 in Marlborough.

Police identified the man as Sasha Yuksel, 35. A warrant had been put out for his arrest earlier in the morning charging him with assaulting his mother, Senka Fallon, and her husband, Robert Fallon, earlier in the morning.

Witnesses to the shooting said that a state trooper pulled a motorist over, but the driver began fighting the officer. The motorist was seen struggling with the trooper, who attempted to use a Taser device on the man, witnesses said.

The Taser gun was knocked out of the trooper's hand, and the struggle continued until the trooper fired his gun at the driver, hitting him in the abdomen, witnesses said. 
Yuksel was taken to a hospital, and authorities later announced he had died.

http://www.wmur.com/news/9564992/detail.html


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MARLBOROUGH - A Hollis man shot by a state police trooper today has died, according to WMUR-TV.

The shooting happened after a hit-and-run accident in Swanzey involving Sasha Yuksel, 35, of Hollis, who was wanted on a charge of first degree assault for allegedly assaulting his mother and her husband earlier today.

Assistant Attorney General Simon Brown said the man "assaulted the trooper," giving him "serious facial injuries."

The Keene Sentinel reported that the shooting happened after a struggle between the trooper and the man.

Ty Snitko, who works at a coffee shop on Main Street, saw the trooper pull over the man in front of the shop. He said the man got out of the car when asked, but began resisting when the officer put his hands on him.

"The two of them then started fistfighting and slap-fighting and whatnot," Snitko said.

After a few minutes, the man started walking toward the cruiser. The trooper walked up and pepper sprayed him in the face, said Snitko.

Snitko said the man was "obviously blinded by the pepper spray and started flailing around."

Snitko and another witness said the officer then pulled out his gun and shot the man in the abdomen at point blank range.

Hollis police had issued an alert for Sasha Yuksel, 35, who was wanted on a charge of first degree assault for allegedly assaulting his mother and her husband earlier Monday.

Police said Yuksel's mother, Senka Fallon, and her husband, Robert Fallon were being treated for serious -- but not life threatening -- injuries at a local hospital.
Yuksel was living with them.

The State Police Major Crime Unit is investigating.

http://unionleader.com/article.aspx?headline=Man+shot+by+state+trooper+in+Marlborough&articleId=408a4139-8233-4acd-bac4-88a74aa44b7e


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

those two accounts sound slightly different huh?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm sure the NHSP would like to thank Citizen SNITKO and all the other lemmings present for coming to the aid of the trooper.

I would be interested in viewing the citizens BOP...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Without getting into any details, this Trooper was fighting for his life, had exhausted other use of force options, and did what he had to do to go home. End of story.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Try this witness account:

http://www.sentinelsource.com/main.asp?SectionID=31&SubSectionID=37&ArticleID=115583


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

NH Good Guys 01
NH Scum Bags 00
I hope the trooper went home, kissed his wife and kids, had a good hot meal and slept well.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

You know, people think of NH cops as working an easy beat, but because there is a smaller population, you are alone alot and have to handle things by yourself. You just get conditioned to do that. This guy was 6'3'' 200 something pounds and the trooper had get out of the car by himself. This guy has some serious sack. Thank god "by the book" didn't get him killed.


----------



## franizl (Mar 18, 2006)

I just had a kid today, because I was trying to arrest him by myself, he threw 3 punches at me and kicked me. Luckily ,cuz i'm a badass , I blocked all the punches and before I could tackle him , his teachers tackled him while I cuffed him. There are definately strength in numbers.


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

I am glad to see the Trooper prevailed, I hope he is not seriously injured and recovers from anything he suffered quickly.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

He has a broken nose and two black eyes from being repeatedly punched in the face. But he is out of the hospital and doing okay.


----------



## localboy (Jul 26, 2006)

Rural policing is far from safe.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

*gotta love witnesses*

from the Sentinal article....

"Ty C. Snitko of Peterborough, a Jitter Beans employee, and Jitter Beans owner Malaise Lindenfeld said Yuksel was blinded by pepper spray and flailing around when the trooper pulled out his gun and, without warning, shot the man in the abdomen at point-blank range."

Blinded? uhm, they are sure of this _how_?
Without warning???? I won't even go there....

"I saw him fall on the ground and I went into Jitter Beans and closed out my e-mail account," recalled Clark of seeing the man shot."

Are you kidding me?? hmmm cop shot someone. I think I'll close my email now... people.....

"I yelled at the cop, 'Shoot him!' Clark said. "Then, pow! And the guy just dropped to the ground. The guy was inches from toppling him if he hadn't shot. It was point-blank because the guy was right there. "

Everyone's an expert.... glad Clark gave the order!! lol

I hate people. I hate liberal hippie witnesses. I hate the media. Other than that, I'm a very happy person!

Glad he walked away, and glad he's safe. In the end, that's all that matters.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

franizl said:


> You know, people think of NH cops as working an easy beat, but because there is a smaller population...


I doubt anyone thinks that anymore. Especially anyone who remembers that awful business with nutty Carl Drega. Personally, I have always felt that being a "one-man show" (or woman) is far more dangerous than working in a city where backup is never more than 5 minutes away. Just my opinion.

:mrgreen:


----------

